# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  porongos de leche

## primo global solutions

*Porongos de leche* * de alta resistencia y durabilidad en aluminio 
* 30 litros de capacidad 
* tapa hermética de 20 cm de diametro 
* 5.5 kilos de peso 
* 5 mm. de espesor 
* confección sin costura repujado en un solo disco 
* aro fundido que ayuda a mantener su forma 
* asas soldadas 
* fabricación nacional   Telf.: 463-0192Nextel: 838*6557Rpm: *570007          *570006Celular: 940599987              940599986Dirección: Av. Horacio Urteaga 1729 Jesús María  Lima11 Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de leche evaporada crecen 59% Artículo: Exportaciones de leche peruana ingresaron a 11 nuevos mercados en el mundo Porongos de aluminio para leche fresca Producción de leche fresca en el Perú crece a una tasa anual de 5% La lata de leche evaporada baja diez céntimos

----------

